# Need to fill livewell holes in hull



## arejaye5000 (Feb 20, 2018)

First post on Tinboats, glad to be apart of this useful group!

I have a 14ft Alumcraft aluminum semi-V. I recently removed the live well and need to plug two 1 inch holes in the transom down by the garboard. Its just alum, no wood. I have searched up and down the internet for a 1 inch plug that's similar to a thru hull fitting that's threaded on the inside, but have had no luck. 

Any suggestions? I do not want to weld patches over them in case the next owner wants a live well.


----------



## dkl (Feb 20, 2018)

1 inch PVC threaded plug and conduit locknut, and rtv cement


----------



## dogwillhunt (Feb 20, 2018)

If you search for pvc bulkhead fittings, you should be able to find something that works. They are threaded on the inside, so you can plug them. You'll have to check the dimensions as I think the measurements are for the inside of the fitting. So a 1" bulkhead would have a 1-1/2"-2" hole.


----------



## arejaye5000 (Feb 20, 2018)

dkl said:


> 1 inch PVC threaded plug and conduit locknut, and rtv cement



Thanks, that seems easy enough! Maybe a rubber gasket on the outside part or 5200?


----------



## arejaye5000 (Feb 20, 2018)

dogwillhunt said:


> If you search for pvc bulkhead fittings, you should be able to find something that works. They are threaded on the inside, so you can plug them. You'll have to check the dimensions as I think the measurements are for the inside of the fitting. So a 1" bulkhead would have a 1-1/2"-2" hole.




You are correct, I searched and called around and they actually do not even make a bulkhead anywhere that has a 1 inch O.D. Several places told me that, I found it hard to believe but it makes sense. That would make the I.D. very small for a bulkhead.


----------



## dkl (Feb 20, 2018)

1 inch PVC threaded plug and a 1 inch threaded cap, would almost he a bulkhead fitting,,,,and rtv cement....


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Feb 20, 2018)

3/4” schedule 40 is just a hair over 1” outside diameter. Should be a bulkhead fitting available in either pvc or brass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Feb 23, 2018)

If you plan on keeping the boat for a while I would just weld them up the next guy can cut his own holes if he doesn't like it. It's not worth risking water coming in the boat while you're on a great fishing trip in my opinion

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigwrench (Feb 27, 2018)

Prowelder said:


> If you plan on keeping the boat for a while I would just weld them up the next guy can cut his own holes if he doesn't like it. It's not worth risking water coming in the boat while you're on a great fishing trip in my opinion
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Agree , this is what I will be doing to mine also.


----------



## Lost (Mar 2, 2018)

I did something a little different on mine. I purchased new through hull fittings and installed them. I then made my own expanding plugs using scientific stoppers and putting a bolt/nut/washer assembly through the middle. When I cranked down on the bolt, it would expand the rubber plug creating a seal. As a backup to this system, I took a small length of my extra bilge tubing and made a "U" shaped loop between the two through hull fittings. Even if water got through the plugs (which it hasn't yet), it would just flow back out.


----------



## samuelh1987 (Mar 2, 2018)

5200 & a couple small sheets of aluminum sandwiching the hole?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 2, 2018)

Weld patches over it. Next owner wants livewell he can either grind the welds and remove the patches in 10 minutes or hole saw right through them.


----------

